# MAR/APRIL 2WW ~ TTC Naturally



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW HOME EVERYONE 

*Jenny*
debbycuk
Kamac80
honeybun16
Shaz W
Caddy
Meerkat
*katie*
nats210
Jacki22
nikkiank
shouldwood
angiett
Clare_W
meljn
Jillypops

Loads and loads of luck, babydust and positive vibes......

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

thanks babes,  just waiting to see but who knows,

I hope things go well for you      for a


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls

Quick update from me.  

Today's scan showed the baby hasn't grown and there is no heartbeat.  Just waiting to miscarry now.      We are devastated and I am very very tired. 

Thank you all for your support last week.

Wishing you all loads of   
love
Nikki xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Nikkiank  
thinking of you babes, take this time to love yourself and your DP.


On a personal note  i am now offically back on the two week wait,  due to test on the 23rd if nothing major has happened before then!!!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i'm now just waiting for a/f to arrive as haven't ovulated this cycle. Plus AF arrving will mean can have my HSG to make sure nothing else is wrong


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi nikki sorry to hear that.

Hope everyone else is ok?

Well AF came today - i knew it would anyway!!!

Speak soon girls xxxxxxxxx

Kate xxxxxxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Nikki

I am so sorry to read your post hun, sending you and your DH a big  

Look after each other

Take care

Love Shaz xxx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

guys,  is anyone else temping this month who i could compare with,  my temps only seem to have risen by a tiny bit and i'm now worried that even though my opk was positive and my ewcm was around i have not actually ovulated, my temps are like this

97.5 wednesday
97.3 Thursday  'day of supposed ovulation'
97.5 Friday
97.8 yesterday
97.8 today
do you think the rise is enough?

why do we do this too ourselves before i had not enough information about my body and now i'm scared i have too much and i'm worrying more and more.


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

So sorry nikkiank. Thinking of you-   , 
Love Mel***


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

good morning guys,

how are we all today, ,

There is not very many of us at the moment but that ok, Good luck to anyone who is testing today,  I hope you get what you are dreaming of


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi honeybun and all the others hope u had a good weekend?

I mite post this on the ask a nurse board but if anyone else has any advice for me that would be great!

My AF came on saturday morning on time which normally it never does!! It was really light and by bedtime it was still really light and i said to my hubby thats ok i bet i am heavy tomorrow (sorry if tmi) well yesturday it was ok throughout the day then went to bed and at 4am this morning i woke and as i stood up the bed was soaked in blood and when i went to the bathroom it has soaked my pj's etc and then big clots of blood were falling out - ive never had this before and it was starting to scare me and i started crying (big baby i am!!) hubby was worried as this has never happened before - i seem ok today but it has given me a shock!!

Take care

Kate xxx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

wow babes,  i'm not surprised you cried honey,  I'll bet that was a scary experience.

I can't advise you honey as I've not heard of this before but maybe someone else can.

The only thing I would say is maybe you should talk to the doctor they might be able to set your mind at rest


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi honeybun thanks hun i have posted it on ask a nurse thread and i think my mind has been put at rest but it still scared me!!

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

I can imagine,  I know that lots of blood from anywhere is a scary thing but when it's from that area your mind plays horrible tricks on you


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone.

So sorry to hear your terrible news, Nikki. You just wonder if life can get anymore cruel.  What you have been through is just beyond words. We are all thinking of you  

Lets hope for some luck on this thread very soon! 

Me just coming up to ovulation so trying to get some action in  !

Love to all.
Caddy x


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

morning guys,  

Caddy - go for it honey

Nikkiank - i hope you are doing ok
Kamac80 - Hows the  bleeding going? i hope it's calmed down still for you


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Nikkiank I am so sorry to read your news hunnie, if there is anything I can do just say ok


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi honeybun its all fine thanks hun and think it was just a very very heavy day for me!!

Hope u r all keeping well?

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hope everyone's doing ok over here 

Nikki ~ i IMed you but i hope that you are doing ok hun 

Caddy ~ have fun 

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Evening girls

Nikki - thinking of you  

Well here I am AGAIN   2WW comes round so fast but the 2WW itself seems to drag  
I am not holding out much hope this month as I have been a poorly girl and didn't do much  

How is everyone?

Shaz xxx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi shaz  welcome to the waiting hell,

join the rest of us loppy people in this madhouse of feelings ;-)


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

guys,  trying hard to convince myself that i 'm not pregnant so that i wont be too disappointed but who am i kidding,  every little thing might be a symptom and my brain wants this so much!!!!!

how is everyone else doing


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Jillypops,

you are handling this really well, I wish I could turn my mind off of it more, 
( what's your secret?)
Good luck over the weekend and on the 5th but i hope you don't have to attend the appointment (   )


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hey jillypops sorry to hear AF arrived - i will be here in a couple of weeks as well

Kate xxxx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

oh Jillypops  I'm so sorry that your AF arrived.  she is wicked the old witch isn't she.

I feel strange this morning all shakey and alittle out of myself,and had a really bad nights sleep ( maybe that's the reason) I really hope i'm not reading too much into these signs,  on DPO 8 now so more than half waythrough this hard 2ww.


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi jillypops sorry to hear the   arrive(who invited her anyway!)   to you.   to everyone testing (or  !) Sending you all  . Love Mel***


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

morning guys,

how are we all doing today, i'm not so good if i'm honest,  feeling really queasy but i think that's down to stress rather than anything else,  trying to convince myself that I have not got my hopes up but hey who the hell am i kidding!!!!!

 is due wednesday / thursday but i'm not supposed to test until saturday, to make sure that i don't get a too early negative result,  not sure how the hell i''m going to make it through to saturday if  has not turned up by then!!!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hello everyone.

Back on the 2ww, but trying not to angst over it too much (honest!  ).

Keeping my fingers crossed for you, Honeybun.   It is so hard not to start thinking things that you shouldn't. I do it every month if I am honest.

I saw my consultant last week who could not see any endometriomas (although that was only ultrasound), but he did see two 15mm follicles on the right hand side (the one with the tube). On his advice we are to continue ttc naturally for a further three months. "Let me know if you get pregnant" he said as I was leaving. I couldn't help but burst out laughing, I think in despair.  

Good luck to you Shaz and hope you are feeling better Honeybun (or not as the case may be if it is morning sickness!) 

Lots of love
Caddy x


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi girls

Well I seem to have lost track of my 2WW it has gone really fast, I am due on Thursday and I am sure AF is on her way but we didn't or should I say I didn't put my heart in   as I was poorly at that time so I am not holding out much hope.

Wishing you all lots of baby dust

Love Shaz xxxx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Shaz i hope that you still get what you want, even wthout huge amounts of effort this time.   

me on the other hand did put loads of effort in and guess what all my sypmtoms seem to have disappeared,  i think  might be on her way.  sorry guys to be so negative but i really do not feel very postive today at all!!!


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

well AF is not here yet but then that does not mean anything at the moment

I just want to hold on to the thought that i might be pregnant just alittle bit longer if i can!!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Keeping everything crossed for you, Honeybun!  

Love Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi honeybun good luck hun hope its your month

Kate xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Girls-Hope everyones ok. I'm on day 17 now so guest I'm on 2ww. This month i didn't have many symptoms of ovulation, where as last months i had sore (.)(.)s,lower back and tummy pains,this month i had very mild pains so may not a have ovulated.I have given up taking temp so i have no idea. Good luck everyone for this month. Love Mel***


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

thanks guys  is still not here yet but i really feel like she is on the way,  ( but hey i've been feeling like that for days now)


----------



## smiley4 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi all,

this is the first time I've posted on the 2ww threads, been sticking to newbies section.

I'm on day 17 of my month, but don't really have any idea when I ovulate. Tried doing the tests and didn't show anything up last month, but gyno did a blood test on day 21 and confirmed I did ovulate!! Now I'm totally confused and given up on the home ovulation tests.

Been having BMS every 2 days - so fingers crossed it will work this month. I'm a lot more positive than I have ever been that it is going to work this month.

Katy x


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Jillypops,  thanks for watching out for me,

Still nothing yet today, I wish i was not so scared of finding out one way or the other


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Katy-Good luck this cycle. Has your dh had his    counted? I'm also on day 17 and the   is due on the 5th april(my mums birthday-what a lovely pressie a bfp would be for her) Take care. Mel***


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

ok well even though  is not here today's test came back with a  so i think it's all over for me guys


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone.

So sorry about your   Honeybun. Hang in there though, because the amount of stories I have heard about people getting a negative and then it turns out positive are endless. Sending you some positivity  .

Jo - I know you are on holiday at the mo, but not sure when you are back. I am off next week, so I hope all is going well for you and have got everything crossed for a   for you.  

I am 7dpo, so firstly hoping that no   arrives for me. But failing that, it would be nice if she avoids my holiday!!!!! I am sure my DH will agree  .

Wishing everyone lots of luck.

Love Caddy x


----------



## smiley4 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Mel,

Nope, si hasn't had his   tested yet. I'm having tests first as I get really painful periods (which is what I orginally went to the docs about) I will ask him at my next appt on 5 may if he will test Simon or if he needs to go to GP.

Katy x


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi girls

How are you all doing?

Honeybun - sorry to read about your BFN.

Well my witch was due yesterday but nothing yet but I am not even getting my hopes up as she is on her way, bad tummy pains and felt a little    today.

Love and hugs to you all

Shaz xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i might be back in this thread this cycle! found out i've jsut ovulated on day 37!! dont' think I will get a  as wasnt' expecting to ovluate that late so didn't time ^bms^ well


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

well AF arrived last night so back to the start for me. fingers crossed will get my HSG this cycle and it will find nothing wrong and might even help!


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Good luck Clare with your hsg-make sure you take some painkiller before.

Hope everyone has a good weekend. Mel***


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi everyone-i  don't think i ovulated this month so probably not going to happen for us this month,af is due 5th april. Good luck and best wishes to everyone else. Love Mel***


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi everyone hope u r all ok?

Well start of my 2ww now as due on 8th april! 

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Kate-really hope we both "fall" this month,them we can be aunties together!   

Clare-sorry to hear the   arrived. Good luck next cycle(try to have   every couple of days as your cycles are so long,your dh will be pleased!)

Shaz-any news yet? Sending   your way.

Katy-How long are your cycles? When is the   due? Around the 5th?  

Sending everyone


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

preparing myslef for my HSG now so no  as you are not supposed to have any before the hSG!!  jsut been speaking so someone who's hospital said to ahve HSG on day 12 well a couple of cycles ago i ovulated on day 13! gonna have to get busy after the test!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi clare good luck for the HSG - its finally happening!!

Hi mel - i too hope we both fall this month it would be so cool to go through it together!

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks Kate everything is finally happening got HSG on monday and 8 days later our next consultant appointment might actually get somewhere this time.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi clare that is great news after waiting so long for it!

Will be thinking of u hun

Kate xxx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

for monday Clare. How's everyone doing? I can't wait to see lots of lovely bfp, girls. Good luck and best wishes that all our dreams come true. Mel***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

thanks Kate it has taken a long time but suddenly all my appointments come at once and starting to and hoping I can feel postitive that we will move on now.
What is going to happen next with you and your DH?

Mel I'm fine thanks not worried about it let lol sure it will come as it gets closer?  How are you?


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Clare-I'm well thankyou. Just waiting for my bfp! My af is due next wednesday and i don't hold much hope as i don't think i ovulated this month. Anyway take care, Mel***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

will keep everything crossed for you.  I'm dreaming that the HSG may clear me out and u never know may get a BFP


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi clare - i really hope things work out for u hun - like u say once all the tests are done and out the way its another step along and it makes u feel better - as regards to me and my hubby well nothing at the moment but we have some plans in the pipe line and if that works out then we will have some money to beable to have ICSI and hope to start looking into getting the ICSI ball rolling in possibly 6 months or so.

Mel - hope u r ok hun? Hope u do get a BFP coz i want to be an aunt!!!!  

Love kate xxxx


----------



## smiley4 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi All,

Sorry not replied before Mel, been stuck in France the last few days!!!

I'm due next Monday/Tuesday, so just hoping it doesn't come.

Katy x


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Kate-I dreamt i rang you to tell you i had got a bfp and you said so had you! That would be fab.

Clare-maybe the hsg will help-i know afew people who didn't conceive till the month after theres so fingers crossed.

Katy-Hope you a nice time in France. I will also have my fingers crossed for you. 

Love and   to all. Mel***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i've heard that too mel so really hoping it might help.

Easter is coming soon Mel so are you thinking of going back to the docs?  

Kate hope u can get the ball rolling soon, hoping ours wills tart to roll very soon with some drugs but then think i'd be leaving u on here


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi girls-hope everyones ok. Well I'm getting af pains already so I'm guess I'm out this month but already sort of knew that alittle sad still.
1 month to go before we will get referred so thats one thing. Love Mel***


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi clare - if u have to leave us on this thread u mean? Then thats ok as we all need to move on with some treatment or other im sure we will meet on different threads somewhere!!

Mel - wow that is weird that u had that dream about us and the BFP - i had a dream last nite that me and hubby were walking over this bridge and i spotted u and your other half and i was shouting "mel" and u turned around and ran towards me and we were hugging for ages and then u said u were pg! Then i woke up and thought Damn!!!

I also think that my AF will definitly show up next week - i am away from next tuesday for a week and wont be near the internet so if u dont see me on here u know why but will txt u mel ok?

Take care

Kate xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

still may not get to move on you never know there is a chance that either there is a problem or we seem a dif consultant who won't move us but keeping everything crossed. Would still keep popping in here thou


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thats ok then clare xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

if they find anythign which means need ICSI or something will be back on the waiting list wish we could afford to go private but jsut can't see it happening


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Clare-try not to worry yet about ivf  .You will hopefully know more on monday.

Kate-I like our dreams as they show our friendship. Hopefully they are the future for us. .

Take care everyone,Melissa***


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi clare - we cant afford ICSI either as starting cost is about £3000 which we dont have - kind of have a plan to get the money but not getting my hopes up yet!

Mel - i hope we can have a good friendship for the future - i will email u soon and start arranging something for a weekend

Kate xxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i'm still staying positive that everything will be ok and u never know I may fall on in the 3 month "window after the HSG"  either on my agnus castus or the Clomid i demand


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Jilly all the best for your IUI you never know maybe you won't need it!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hey jillypops welcome onto the thread hun

Hope u r ok?

Kate xxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

fine thanks jsut waiting for HSG and seeing consultant


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi jillypops im ok hun - due on the dreaded AF a week today and will be in Scotland so wont beable to let u guys know!!

Feeling good today as my team Reading FC have just been crowned Champions of the Coca Cola Championship!! Ive waited 10 long yrs for this!!

Take care

Kate xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

thats great news about Reading Kate my team lost!!


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi girls-Woke up with heavy (.)(.)s this morning and now they hurt when i walk,run up stairs etc. They usually hurt before af anyway but i haven't had any more pains today so thats not to bad. I am feeling a little happier then i have done but it might be a different story wednesday! I know its coming but it still hurts(emotionally and physically!). Anyway going to have a glass of vino. Hope everyones having a good weekend. I'm going to mums for dinner tomorrow-yummmmy! Mel***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

mel have everyhing crossed for u this may be the month


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi thanks clare im very happy as they won 5-0 as well!!! Have had a glass or 2 of wine to celebrate  

Hey mel thanks for the PM will email u in a while - sorry to hear that u think AF is coming and know exactly how u feel hun - have fun at your mums tomorrow im not up to much really.

Take care

Kate xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm on the wine now!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Wot again clare?!!!! lol

This is the second nite in a row for me!!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i didn't touch a drop last night!!! 
Feeling it tonight I'm not a wine drinker and this is going to my head


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

lol clare - thought u were going to have wine last nite thats all!!

I hardly drink as well so it goes to my head quick as well


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

thought about it last night but didn't open it!
The wine isn't helping the absetenace thou!!!


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi everyone-Feel really  . I have just been to tescos and saw 3 pg ppl! and that was only in the non food section! I then went on to see 2 more. I'm sure they waited for me to go shopping before going! How's everyone else? I was fine until then. Anyway going to have dinner at mums now. Mel***


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi mel hope it goes ok at your mums

I think now as ppl who are ttc u notice pg women more and its so frustrating!!!

Go to tescos at midnite or something then hopefully wont bump into any of them!!!

Kate xxx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Kate-i think i might start shopping online! I am more sensitive this week as af will be arriving but i always feel like they are rubbing in it but for all i know they could have been trying years! Dinner was yummy, we biked round(to much exercise-must sleep!) They only live 1/2mile! Am going to have a nice bath. Mel***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

relax and enjoy


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hey mel well done on taking your bikes!!

Im just trying to get organised for Scotland - really looking forward to it i think!!

Cool - how have u become a charter member hun?

Kate xxx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

I became a charter member as i bought a book for ff through the link on technical support-charter status started by tony. I then bought a book from his wish list(from amazon) Really sorry,don't know how to do link! Do you?


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Just been told how to do link.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,32968.0.html

I decide to buy a book but you can make a donation. Mel***


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

oh right i did look at that link ages ago - think i was going to make a donation so i could become a charter member!!

I see they have taken the bubbles thing off for a while - i cant believe that after i spent ages blowing u about 100 bubbles!!!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i keep lookinga tbecoming a charter member but never get there lol


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi ladies well im off to scotland tonite now as thought mite as well so im not back till next monday nite - going to miss this site for the week!!

So will let u know whether the wicked witch arrived when i get back!

Have fun and take care

Kate xxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

fingers crossed you have some   news for us!!

Well now the HSG is over I'm on the    you never know!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Go clare and really try for a baby - i have everything crossed for u

Kate xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

and me for you would be great to have some news from one of us


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I know i would love it to be u or mel or even all 3 of us

Kate xxxxxx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Sounds like good news Clare-bet thats a relieve.

Have a lovely time in Scotland Kate.

Having slight AF pains and still got sore (.)(.)s. We are going for another bike ride now. 

Take care.Mel***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

all 3 of us Kate! can comapre preganncy notes then lol
Mel when is Af due?  U  never know this could be your month


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

The   is due on wednesday(mums birthday,would make nice pressie as shes desperate to be a grandma!)  But think she will arrive as i have been having pains since friday and the sore (.)(.) only started saturday but miracles do happen!(just never to me!) Mel***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

do normally get sore (.)(.)??  if not it could be a good sign.  my friend had slight pain early on and she found it was due to the implantaion bruising her womb.  Not wanting to get your hopes up but u never know!! will keep everything crossed for u


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

I do get sore (.)(.)s some months but usually its from ovulation till to due before af is due so don't know.  Only god knows the answer!And his not telling!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

wish he would tell us sometime. He is doing this to us for some kind of reason.


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi there!

Been on hols, but came home to find   waiting for me, so I guess I am off the 2ww for the mo. Funny how quickly it comes round actually and then goes so slowly when it is here. (Does that make any sense - must be going doolally  )

Good luck to all you girls  . 

Lots of love,
Caddy x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

sorry to hear AF has arrived.  Did u have a good hol?


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Caddy-sorry to hear the old witch arrive. Big hugs to you. Mel***


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi caddy sorry to hear the wicked witch arrived - i know mine will be here on saturday

Kate xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi girls,Well i wouldn't say that my (.)(.)s are sore today and i am having awful af paiins so expect the witch tomorrow as planned! Had a hard day today as one of the grils i work with is pg after 1mth of trying and now she is 16weeks and being sick still and everyone ones like "poor emma" or "how awful for her". Which i'm sure it is but its more awful not being able to have children! And at least she'll have a baby at the end and she hasn't had to go through all the heart ache! Sorry to sound bitter just peed off! Hope everyone else is ok. Mel***


----------



## smiley4 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi All,

Sorry not been on for a few days - been really busy. Sorry to hear about your AF Clare. Fingers crossed for you Mel - hope it doesn't arrive.

I'm on day 29 at the mo. I had really bad cramps last Thursday evening, so went to bed with hot water bottle and expected   to arrive during the night - but no. I've not had anything since. DOn't have a clue what it means. Don't think I'm pg tho as just did a test ( should have been here yesterday according to dates) and it was -tve. Now not sure whether it's too early to test and just gonna be late this month or whether I am pg and HPT is crap!!!

Katy x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Katy will keep everyhting crossed it may turn to a BFP! 

Mel peopel don't think before they speak sometimes.Yeah its awful that she is still ebing sick but wouldn't u jsut love that to be you?? A woman ayt work who has since had her baby and no longer speak to me (don't think she knows how too) moaned all thru her pregnany that it was awful and she didn't want to be pregnant any more I nearly swang for her a number of times.


----------



## smiley4 (Feb 27, 2006)

HI Clare, 

Thanks for your support - everything of mine is crossed not just my fingers!!!

My BIL and girlfriend have just had a baby and all the way through her pg she didn't get excited or want to talk about it or share it with any of the family - not even my MIL when this was her first grandchild. We then found out that they had been ttc for about 2 years before they got pg. I really couldn't understand why they weren't excited or anything - just moaning about things. They didn't know we are hving problems ttc, so they weren't keeping their excitement under wraps for our benefit. 

It really messes me up when people moan about being pg when I'm desperate to be. I feel like poking their eyes out!

Hopefully all of us on this thread will get pg next month and then we won't have to be upset about them anymore.

Love Katy x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

and we can all comapre notes


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Clare-people are so insensitive usually the ppl that have had no trouble conceiving!and then they say to me that i need to chill out about it and then it will happen  . I think, you have no idea. For the first year i was chilled out now I'm peed of because of the waiting!  I spoke to my email friend (formerly pen friend!) yesterday she has one son who's 1 1/2 and is expecting another in two months and she can't wait to go back to work after the baby is born,she said that she is going back when the baby is 4weeks old! and is working right up until she gives birth! (she lives in USA and they don't have mat leave the same as here) I can't want to have a bay at home and get to know each other(although i will probably go back to work if we can't afford for me not to,but will at least have a year of.Thats if i ever get pg!) Anyway hope you are all OK. Mel***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

one of our parents at work who we really like has turned round and said she can't wait to get out of the house and go back to work after the birth of her 2nd child.  That got my annoyed and one of the other women did turn round and say its not fair peopel can jsut have children and want to leave them when there are people like you who can't have children. Was nice to know people did think of me!


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

It is nice when people consider your feelings and i don't want ppl to hide the fact there pg but just not rub it in. The girl at work who is pg (who's room i want to work in) said that i could have her job when she leaves for mat leave (consolation prize!)and i thought i'd rather be pg!  And with regards to the parent clare who can't wait to go back to work it wines me up as i'm sure some ppl just have children for the sake of it although i suppose we should be grateful they go back to work or we would be out of a job! ***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

true about the last bit.  It really surprised me that it came from here as shes so lovely and never thought shes be so insensitive as even thou she don't know about me she knows about someone else in my room


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

I feel alittle frustrated. I know the witch is on her way-why want she just hurry up and put me out of my misery instead of torturing me (maybe because she is evil!) Makes me feel sad.*


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm in the last couple of days of my 2ww and I'm expecting the evil   to arrive (AF due 8th April!) I'm tempted to test but don't want to disappoint myself when the   shows up.

Good luck to you all on your 2ww and babydust to all!!!                    

Love

Vicki x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Got my Day 21 progesterone result back today (even though it was actually done on Day 22)...I ovulated this month   and got a level of 32, last month it was 24.

hmmm...but I wonder what side I ovulated from...Hope it wasn't the dud one!

No doubt the   is waiting in the wings to show her ugly mug.

All I can do now is wait with    .

Hope all you other girls in the 2ww are doing ok.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

thats great news that you've ovulated this month. will keep everything crossed for you.  I'm not sure if i'm ovulating or not but been getting a pain on my right side for last couple of days but that could be to do with the HSG so not getting my hopes up too much.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Not getting your hopes up is probably the best way...But you can't help it though can you?  

sending you lots of     and    

Love

Vicki x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

no you really can't I've promiced my self that I won't get worked up about it if it isn't it isn't as worring will hurt my chances rather than improve, but I still can't stop thinking this might be our month


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I know...Don't you just hate the wait and see game?


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

hi girls. No af as yet! and no af pains except for a sharp stabbing pain on my lower left side(not very nice i have to say!) Not sure what it is,any suggestions?  (.)(.) are slightly sore but nothing to shout about.Wish witch would hurry.Mel***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

yeah jsut got to wait and wait the pain has got worse again in the last 15 mins or so so think ^bms^ for me later lol not that i'm complaining!!!
Mel no idea what that pain could be.  When would u think about testing? if no sign on AF?


----------



## smiley4 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Well no AF yet but pains in my tummy all day. Keep thinking I've started but when i check ... nothing.

Welcome Vicki, not long till the 8th.  I know what you mean about testing early and getting   I tested on Monday when I was due to start my monthly but it came back -ve. Now I'm a couple of days late and I don't want to test again in case it's another -ve.  Just been chatting to my mum who reckons I should test next Monday if it's still not here. 

Clare, sounds like some  is in order tonight!!! Until a couple of months ago I got pains in the middle of the month, which I thought was me ovulating - now I don't get any and the ovu tests at home don't work either. SO now I just make SImon do it every 2 days from day 10 to 20 - it's great!!!

Mel, I know what you mean about waiting for   to arrive when you know it's coming - I've convinced myself about 4 times today that it's arrived. 

Big hugs for all of you 

Love Katy xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone.

Good luck Mel  . 
As far as the left hand pain is, it is difficult to say. I have endo so get all sorts of strange pains. I did notice though that Jenny who got her surprise   had a pain on the left and then she found out she was pregnant and that was after a BFN HPT. Maybe it is a really good sign!    Keeping everything crossed for you.

Good luck to Clare with the  . Have fun  .

One thing I have learnt after five long years of ttc is that you ALWAYS hope every month! And why not, because positive stories are always happening on here. We just want them to happen to us!!!!

Vicki - hope AF does not get you this month  .

Good luck to you Katy. The waiting is just soooo hard! 

Lots of love,
Caddy
(Not actually on the 2WW yet, but just being nosy!   )


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Katy-i hate the waiting. I keep drinking loads just so i can go to the toilet and check! Are you usually late? If not i would test again monday as a week is long enough if your not usually late(don't know about you but i don't think i could face another neg-seen so many!) 

Clare-sounds like it could be ovualtion.Fingers crossed.

Thanks caddy-Don't know what pains is either and don't want to get hopes up!

Mel***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Katy sorry to hear you got a BFN but if AF is still not here there is still a chance! I agree with your mum if still nothing by Mon test again a week late should show up a BFP if u are. 







for you. would be great for at least one of us on here to get a 

Caddy I'm not on my 2WW either as u can tell only on day 12 but have to keep checking on here as lovely people on here.


----------



## smiley4 (Feb 27, 2006)

HI ladies,

I am nearly always 28 days. But 2 months ago it was 32 before it came, so not holding out too much hope.

I know what you mean mel about drinking loads just so you can check  Loads of people keep saying that they had pains before they got a  so i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Clare, you're almost on the 2ww - only a few more days.

I'm loggin off for tonight in a minute as loads of work to do tonight. I'll check in tomorrow to see how you all are.

Katy xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I'll be joining you all again on here soon!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi there,
Hope the Clomid works for you and you won't need to come back on here . keeping everythng crossed for you.


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

I had a bad nights sleep keep waking up and checking. No signs of af yet but no pg signs either. Keep thinking well maybe its worked this month but i don't want to be disappointed again so keep trying to think of other thing bit i always manage to get back to it! I think I'm going to go to work and try and keep myself really busy-it is sad really but i search for ages to find light coloured knickers this morning so i could see straight away! God this ttc stuff makes you    . Have a good day everyone.
Love Mel***


----------



## smiley4 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Well, it arrived last night. Had a terrible night's sleep curled over in pain. All my hubby could do was cuddle me. He kept asking what he could do to help me - but there's nothing is there!

Mel, fingers crossed for you hun - have a nice day at work. They might think you've got a problem keep popping to loo to check 



Mrs Nikki said:


> I'll be joining you all again on here soon!


 Hope this is the last month you'll be on here Mrs Nikki 

Sending you all loads of babydust.

  

Katy xx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Guys,

loks like i'm joining you back here again this month,  temps rose today so just starting my 2ww, 

Nikki, we always  seem to be really close in cycles.

Smiley4 i'm sorry that your AF turned up 

Meljin I hope she stays away for you and you get your BFP


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Katy-really sorry the witch turned up. She's so evil! Big hugs to you.*

I'm still waiting. No pains. No symptoms. Although i did have very slightly brownish discharge earlier(sorry if tmi!) and i sometimes get this before she arrives so maybe tomorrow. Still holding on to the fact that i might be pg but know i'll be crushed when af does arrive.

Hope everyones ok. Mel***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

me I've got everything crossed for you


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

I've had afew af pains since last post  so don't think it will be long for the


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i've still got these







crossed for you. and heres a big hug for you


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Was a naughty girl and tested this morning  Just as I thought it would be   

Just gotta wait and see if the  pays me an unwelcome visit!   

My boobs are sore but have no AF pains yet.

Love

Vicki x     

P.S...A few bubbles for you all...


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your BFN Vicki.  thanks for the bubbles


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Have no sign of the   as yet not even cramps...boobs are still a little sore but that could be because she's on her way...

Just wish she'd come to put me out of my misery!

Love,   and     to all.

Vicki x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

mell any news?


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Evil   arrived earlier  . Went to tesos and bought wine and dough balls! It never gets any easier and I'm still surprised that it doesn't kill you! This kind of pain should. Love to all from a very sad Mel***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

mel I'm so sorry to hear AF has arrived i really hoped this was your month.
I've not got any idea whats going on with me after the hSG i had pain in my right side on and off which i know could be from the HSG but also hoping could be ovulation.  It went on and off for a couple of days yesterday got worse so was really quite sure i'd see my temp rise it in fact went down!!! got the pain not as bad today but constant until lunchtime it has now gone so now hoping for temp rise tomorrow. been having plenty of  but doubt will be my month


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awww Mel...Sorry the   arrived.

Sending lots of   Good luck for next month  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Dum de dum de dum...Still waiting on Day 26 nearly 27 of a normally regular 26 Day cycle......

Where the heck is the  ??.....


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

well temp didnt' really rise so guess no voulated well not yet at least


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi girls,

Theres still no sign of the   if she hasn't arrived on by Monday I'm going the docs!!

How is everyone else?

Love

Vicki x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

The witch arrived this morning with a vengeance!!

Oh well never mind!! try again this month.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Sorry the old witch arrived for you Vicki. Big hugs. Love Mel***


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey Mel...we're only two days apart from each other on our cycle lol


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

i'm really sorry for all those that  has arrived for this month,

To everyone who is still waiting,


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Well 3rd cycle of clomid didn't work for me (BFN) - I have to decide today whether I continue to take it or ttc naturally again!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Well i was quite sure that I had ovulated day 15-16 as pain went but temp still not showing a rise so no idea whats going on.  looks like I won't be joining u this cycle.


----------



## smiley4 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for your kind words - I'm over the worst now, just a couple more days until I can start all over again!!!

Mel, mrs Nikki and Vicki - I'm so sorry about the   arriving. sending you all    

Clare - fingers crossed that you did ovulate and you've got a little baby growing.

Honeybun - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you too - how far into your 2ww are you?

Off to my hubby's warehouse now as he had a big order last week and they need all hands to the deck. Now AF is here I have no excuse (damn)

speak later

Katy xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi there everyone.

So sorry about the  s. It is just so totally rubbish and is made even more cruel by funny sympotoms appearing or late AFs to lure us into thinking maybe this could be it. 
 to Mel and Katy and Vicki and Nikki.

Sometimes you just don't want to pick yourself up again and move on to the next month, but there is no choice, so you do.

We really need some good luck on the ttc naturally thread. 

Me on CD10, but I don't normally ovulate until about CD17, so got some time to go. Although I never turn down the offer of   from DH!!!!!! 

Lots of love,
Caddy xx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Smiley4 i'm 5 days in but this one is going really slowly,  seems like i have been on this 2ww for 2 weeks already!!!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls thats me back from Scotland - arrived at 1am!!

Well was getting excited as AF was due on the 8th then its just turned up now 3 days late and i have bad pains as usual so will take some painkillers and get a hot water bottle!! Also good excuse to drink some wine!!

Also my doggie is in season so on the AF together!! hee hee - hubby is staying well away!!

Love kate xxxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

have  nice hol Kate?  
Well i've been back to the hospital and feel like I've hit a brick wall


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Clare-whats up sweetie?

Kate-i will email you.

Hope everyones ok,i'm ok. Mel***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

after being told last time that with having PCOS if my HSG was ok would be give Clmid to help ovulation. I saw a dif doc today who wasn't willing to listen to anything we said (were hoping ot get put on IVF list too as wait over 2 yrs here) and wanted me to do some kind of trail for PCOS treatment and now got to wait for follicle tracking before can get any further


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Kate and others,

Hope you had a nice break here in sunny Scotland (hmmm...did I say sunny??...NOT!) Did you come across any snow at all?

Sorry the evil   arrived for you.     

Mel...Glad you're ok      

Claire lets hope things get sorted soon for you     

Take Care

Vicki x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi clare oh my god u poor thing hope it all gets speeded up

Vicki - well we had 1 day of snow and the rest was sunny can u believe!! Got drunk on saturday nite at my SIL 21st party!!

Kate xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone.

Kate - good to see you survived the deep fried mars bars and pints of heavy! (I am allowed to say these things as I am married to a Scot!) Sorry about the old  . Seems to have got us all this month.

Clare - it is totally crap that you are having to wait so long. You just want to get on with things. It is particularly annoying when one doctor says one thing and then another says something else. I don't know much about pcos. How long does this tracking take?   

Not much happening with me at the mo, apart from having a very daft pusscat sat on my knee!

Lots of love, 
Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

lol caddy!!!

Oh god and it was so nice to go into a pub and have no smoking!!!!!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hmmm...the smoking ban.

The lass who works in the local pub says that since the smoking ban the atmosphere in there isn't the same at all...she hates it and she's a non smoker!

I wouldn't know I haven't been to the pub in months lol!!

Vicki x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

well follicle tracking probably means i'm going to have scans every 2 days next cycle! so no going away for me!  ITs jsut a waiting game when the cycle will start and what happens from there


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

sending you lots of


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

good luck Jillypops and Happy birthday  for friday,  might not make it on here but i will be thinking of you


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hey vicki im always down the pub as its a good laugh at times!!

hey jillypops good luck and happy birthday for friday  

I have been suffering with the AF pains but not as bad as yesturday!!

Hi clare good luck with everything u poor thing xx

Kate xxx


----------



## smiley4 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Good luck and happy birthday for Friday Jillypops.

    for everyone still on the 2ww. 

Clare - what a pain seeing a different doc whose now saying something different. I hope it gets sorted out soon.

Well, I'm gonna be off this thread for a week or so, so i'll catch up with you all soon.

Katy xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello!! Hope you don't mind me crashing in!!
Heres my dilema but you know sods law I say all this and   will arrive.
Anyhoo as you can see by my ticker today is CD32 I have been so good towards the end of this cycle barely any obsessive net crawling for baby clothes only checked possible due date twice and used chinese gender predictor three or four times...yes it's generally worse than this oh and I haven't planned the nursery!  
Anyway I have been praying the ole witch will rear her ugly head so I can book my HSG app before bank holiday weekend but she is delaying. Last month my cycle was 30 days and the month before 34. even as I write this I can feel the dull vibration ache doen below   but then I can't I'm so confused! I been so calm and DH is away again he was keeping me calm too saying we don't mind this month because we have HSG but now I'm wondering am I? totally know I won't be though!!  I'm loathe to rush out on dinner break and get a test I've spent so much money on them and 9/10 AF arrives the second "negative" blings up!! 
Feel better for ranting. I haven't told anyone how I feel today incase I jinx myself and they all look at me with that look...what should I do!!!!! sorry for confusing thread


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

hi sailaice dont' worry about crashing the thread i do all the time as I seem not to be ovulating.  Oh my temp did rise this morning but nto getting my hopes up!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey hun

sorry to butt in - totally know what you mean- sure fire way to bring af on is to test! have to say i had my hsg done at north tees and they are great at getting you inc so they do it on set days of your cycle- my AF for the test turned up fri night after hours (sods law) what day of your cycle is it they like to do them(cant remember as had mine done in 2002)

hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

They never said what day of my cycle they wanted to do it! They just said that I needed to ring on first day which is why I wanted to start today as the latest so I'm not ringing over bank holiday weekend!! Im off tomorrow and my day will be ruined with AF cramps!   Shouyld I get a test shouldn't I?? Its probably too early really.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I was told days 6-10 before i went but once I was there they weren't bothered where I was aslong as AF had stopped.
I've got my hopes up so many times with tests before I knew what was wrong that I no longer bother, but its up to you.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I think I'll leave it a few days then! if by the weekend nothing has happened (unlikely) I'll do a test


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

if your worried then ring them and check if it has to be a set day the consultant didnt know it was the lady on reception in xray dept that told us)

i have loads of tests here if you want me to throw one over!   (box of 50 test strips for under £20)  

xxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi MJ!!
Yea that would be great lol   I think the   is on her way anyway!! I totally don't feel pregnant and I keep getting weird twinges in belly that usually mains stronger pains are on horizon! Grrr this is so awful!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

MJ thats a bargin!! when I actully get somewhere with treatment I'll need something like that


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

clare- when it comes to you wanting some let me know as i have a discount set up for 5% off! and they do the brand name tests too!

hugs

Mez
xxxx

sailaice-do u work in boro?


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

thanks for that MJ i will get in touch hopefully won't be that long now!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I work on Thornaby Industrial Estate. Why?x 
O btw v.sick of knicker checking now! stil no sign a few shooting pains on right side tho


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Well this is gonna be a bit TMI!  
I did a clear blue and don't think I peed   (omg) on it enough so it didn't work so I squeezed some more out and it was BFN! 
Got another test so will re-test over weekend although I think it's a BFN for me!
Sorry about the TMI


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Jillypops and sailaice sorry to hear about your results.  to you both. 

Sailaice-i pee into a pot first the dip the pee stick in,my aim is awful!  and i find this way much easier.

Hope everyone else is ok. I'm fine. I did have afew   days in the week as i found out that a girl i work with who start trying the same time as us and "fell" straight away (baby is 9mths now) is going to try for another one. She is only 22 and her boyfriend is horrible to her. The thing that upsets me is that they will try for the 2nd one and "fall" straight away again (then he'll go back to cheating again,sorry thats really bitter and i hope he doesn't for her sakes and the babies)

Anyway hope everyone has a lovely easter. Eat chocolate and be happy  

Love Mel***


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I did the second one this morning in a pot...awful aim too   but it was negative no sign of AF yet! I've only ever been this late once before so should be soon!  
Good luck to everyone else and those of you who got BFN   I'm really sorry for you all!


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Sailaice-fingers crossed the   doesn't visit you  . 
After doing tests every month in the 1st year of trying i decided i couldn't face the disappointment and have decided to only do tests if i am a week late(hasn't happened yet!) I just can't imagine seeing a positive test after so many neg ones (i'm sure there are loads of you who feel the same )
Anyway got to go,me and my dp(danny) are of to have a bike ride around Alton waters(about 9miles   )
Take care everyone. Love Melissa***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

have a lovely time Mel. I agree after seeing so many negative tests i won't even think about testing unless I really think I could be ie have other signs.  I have such irregular cycles can't go on a week late or what have you as thats normal.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls have a great easter weekend

sailace and jillypops sorry u have BFN's keep trying

Not much going on with me just eating loads of easter eggs!!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

easer eggs are good comfort food. I've been really good today done some gardening


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Back from our bike ride-it killed my legs. Had 2 missed calls one from friend to say that her grandma had died and one from mum to say my cousin had gone into labour at 24weeks(hope everythings ok) So going for bike rides are bad i have decided. Just reading this back it isn't really 2ww material but wasn't sure where else to post it,any suggestions? Hope everyones ok. Mel***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

not sure where else either Mel. I'm never really in a 2WW as not ovulating!! we should fine ourselves a thread!  
Sorry to hear about your friends gran and you cousin going into albour I hope everything is as ok as can be for her.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know I think I am going to be the same and just leave the tests alone and let my body tell me!!
I was dying to get one today though as I STILL haven't had a visit from   !! I think i must be going to though because of the BFN's on thursday night and friday morning!!xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

give it another day or so ie till after the bank hol and if still nothing i'd do another


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls - well done mel for going on a bike ride i have decided to start going jogging with the dog as i need to lose some weight!

sailaice - do another test on monday hun - u may have ovulated late like sometimes i am 2 weeks late with my AF and this is why but hey u never know

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

everyone and there exercise makes me feel so lazy!


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi everyone-No news with my cousin,mum says she is staying in hospital for now in her own suite(double bed so hubby can stay,kitchen,lounge etc) 
Been trying to do exercise as want to lose weight for my friends wedding(remember i lost weight for the hen weekend in poland?) Well the wedding is on the 13th may which is 4weeks, problem is i am going on holiday the week before 6-13th May(going straight there from holiday) So am worried about holiday weight as well. Think I'm slightly unwell as am of food and have slight temp-37.9 (Nurse McAlorum what do you think? I have had a lemonsip,do you think chocolate may help?!?) Anyway girls hope you get some easter eggs!
Take care, Mel***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

mel, I hope you are Ok not too ill. Choc helps everything


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Well girls-still felt ill yesterday-another temp 38. But nice dinner at mums helped . 

Sailaice-any news yet? Hope you are ok sweetie.

Hope you all have a lovely bank holiday monday-the sun is shinning here(but for how long?No one knows!)

We will be busy tonight..... .(sorry if tmi!)

Take care, Mel***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

the sun what that? its raining here.
Sorry to here you are still feeling unwell how are you today?


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Must better today thankyou clare. We are going to go out for a pub lunch-its lovely and sunny out(alittle chilly though)


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

the sun is now trying to peep thru here!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

YAY the sun has peeped through here!! No AF yet...I'm very puzzled! I have never had this before ever and I did another test on saturday and that was negative!! so I can't be!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i know this doens't help but i wonder if the worrying isn't helping!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Girls,

The weather here in North East Scotland sucks at the moment...freezing cold and it's rainy and expecting snow later.

Mel...Enjoy your   tonight   as I'm doing the same lol   and hope you had a great pub lunch. 

Clare...Hope you're ok  

Sailalice...Hang on in there... 

Love

Vicki x


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

hey guys,

how are we all today,  i have just about given up hope on this cycle,  i'm not getting any symptoms at all and my temps are all over the place,  all i can say is roll on wednesday  and my AF


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

honey bun I'm fine thanks.  I know waht you mean about your temp mine is totally all over place this cycle I'm rather cold!


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

i must admit i've never had a cycle like this (well that i can remember any way)


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

mine are all all over the place.  Lets hope yours is good news


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

i hope yours is more,  i kind of think that as not only is my temping all over the place but i am having absolutely no symptoms what so ever that this cycle is a bust,

*goes to have a sneaky peak at Claire's chart!!*

*comes back and is thanksful that she now does not feel so alone*

THank you so much for your words babe, i hope thing's end up good for you


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

go on its mad mine
*sneaks a look back*


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

*comes back again ans realises she should have postd not edited so draws claire attention to the preivous post*


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

yours has way more of a pattern than mine!!

Don't worry I saw it!!


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

thnks but a pattern does not seem to have helped me so far,

God i really am negative this cycle aren't i  #Sorry#


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Don;t worry we all go thru cycles/times like that well I know I do any way *hoping I'm not alone*  I'd jsut like to ovulate would be nice and a big step forward.  Was convinced i was going to earlier on in cylce as got the pain but nothing


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

*reassures Claire she is most definately not alone* 

I don't know my dear you may have o'd about day 14,  did you BD around then?


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

yeah we did.  
Last tiem i know i ovulated was day 13 so started on day 10 and hoped!!  and still hoping!!


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

keep the hope babes,  i know we can hope together,  

* hopes and hopes and hopes and hopes for both of us*


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

we can
*    for us both* and everyone else*


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok? Well its been sunny today but i have been stuck indoors doing my essay coz as usual i left it to the last minute!!! Naughty girl!!

I tried to post here yesturday but my pc was playing up and had to transfer my broadband to my laptop!! Still i can sit more comfy now and write to u!!

How u feeling mel? Any temp above about 37.5 C is high so keep an eye on it - although lemsip is great hun! Will also email u 2moro to catch up

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello!!  
I know the worrying probably isn't helping but i don't undertand because I fully expected   to arrive and wasn't even so bothered this month as I wanted to book HSG! I did another test yesterday(negative) and still no sign! 
Grr I am so confused!!  
Hope everyone is ok tho! Did you finish you essay Kate? I'm shattered this morning, but the sun is shining so it makes me feel better!


----------



## smiley4 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi,

Thought I'd start posting a few days early - i just can't keep away.

Been having BMS for a few days now. 

Clare and Honeybun - I'm still holding out hope that you're gonna get pg this month. 

I've never done a temperature chart, so have no idea what's going on !!!

Sailaice - sorry about the bfn still, but how strange that af still hasn't arrived. 

Hi Mel, Kate and Vicki, hope you're all ok today. 

I'm quite cheerful, very sunny today. Going to babysit my nephew this afternoon as his mummy is going for a job interview. She really doesn't want to go back to work, but as she got pg when they were travelling last year she only got maternity money from government which finishes next month. 

I've also just found out that while my mum and dad have been on holiday (they're coming back this evening) my little brother - who's 19, has raided the loft, got down loads of my mum and dad's stuff that they'd put away for safe keeping and has broken the head of a porcelin doll my mum has had since she was a little girl. I think I might go round this morning and see if I can get it fixed. Mum will be devastated when she gets home. He's gonna get it     

Anyway, I'm gonna go for a walk along the seafront now, then go and get my brother.

Have a lovely day everyone.

Love katy x


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Katy,

thank you very much for your thoughts,  

I hope you can manage to fix your mums doll.

Claire, how you doing today?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know the charting sounds quite complicated!! 
How is it going for you girls!? I have my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone.

Bit of a personal post - sorry in advance.

Just found out that my MIL who I thought I got on well with has been demanding to know of my mother whether I am infertile or not. No one knows about our ttc or IVF or endo or anything and that is the way we wanted it. She obviously presumes it is all my fault and said that I am depriving my DH of a child and more importantly, her of another grandchild. She said to my mum, well you must know what is going on because you are her mother and my mum just said that if I wanted to confide in her I would and the most important thing to her is to know that I am happy, which I am (apart from IF that is!)

I feel really hurt about her talking behind my back and it makes me feel sick that people are talking this way behind my back. I feel like such a failure. As if it is not bad enough. 

Had some BMS this month, but probably missed best opp yesterday as felt so despondent. Ended up in the pub, drinking and smoking!!!!! Great!!!!!!  

Sorry for the whinge, but this kind of thing really gets me down. I wish she would just mind her own business. Going to see her soon and don't feel like being nice to her now, but then it makes things hard for DH so will have to be normal.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Lots of love,
Caddy x


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

oh Caddy,  you really don't need that,  it's your business and whether you are with her son or not she should respect the fact that he loves you and wants to be with you,  maybe he needs to talk to her to support you?

Sailaice- i have found temp charting to not be very complicated,  all you really need is an alarm clock and a good thermometer. if you want to give it a shot let me know and i can help you through it,

I'm ok today, no AF yet but then it's technically not due until tomorrow we have not yet heard from Claire,  I hope she is doing fine!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I hope she is doing fine too!! well done for your   ( I know you aren't technicalyy due on till tomorrow but we can still have an excuse to celebrate!) 
I am exhausted today! Hardly slept last night and am sick of knicker checking!!   need to go to sleep!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Could I get my bloods tested?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls hope u are all ok today?

Sailaice - might be worth getting your bloods done - how many days late are u now? About twice a yr i am about 2 weeks late and its normally due to ovulating late so give it at least 2 weeks over your due date then find out what is going on? Would be great if u were pg. Anyway yes i did get my essay done and sent!!

Katy - hi hun i am fine xx Think we need to sort your brother out!!   They can never leave things alone can they?!!

Caddy - keep smiling hun - its none of the MIL's business what u and your hubby decide to do.

Kate xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks guys.

I am just so angry about it  .

Good luck, Honeybun  .

Love Caddy x


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

i can understand how angry you are babes,  she has no right to talk about you behind your back or to say some of the things she has,  Is there no way your DH could talk to her or would you talk to her to sort it out, ( but not until you are calmer honey)

Thanks for the positivie vibes honey.


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Honeybun.

I will probably end up just not saying anything, to keep the peace and prevent a further barrage of questions. She would never dare mention it to DH as she did once, years ago and he was very curt with her. She is just one of these people who (in her words told to me repeatedly) could have children at the click of a finger. That is what a woman's role in life is. She thinks DH's career is great, but is not really interested in mine. Unfortunately she does live in a small town where everyone is a wee wifey and should get married and breed form the age of twenty. I feel buried alive when we have to go and stay.  

I shall attempt to rise above it, but will find it difficult to be relaxed with her now.    

Thanks once again. It is so nice to know there is support here.

Lots of love,
Caddy x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

wow  a bit of talking been going on tosay lol jsut catchin g up.
Caddy I agree withe the rest that its not of her business and its rude that she is talking about you like that behind your back!  
Katy thanks for the thoughts i think I might just be coming up to ovulation rather late!! as now got the watery CM (soory TMI) so  for us I feel!!!  can't see anything coming of it but never know.
sailaice Temp charting is so easy using the program on line takes all the hassle out of having to plot the graph yourself.  If you want to try let us know and we'll help you thru it.  
Honybun how you doing??  any signs yet?


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi girls-just wanted to say i never see a difference with my cm     but sometimes my (.)(.)s get sore and have lower pains around day15ish-this must be ovulation,isn't it?
No news with my cousin which i suppose is good as this means the baby is becoming more viable.
We've had a nightmare-after me not feeling well now my dp(danny) not and we've done no   yet. Think I'm going to have a bath and dig out some nice undies(sorry if tmi!) that should make him feel better!
 ! Love Mel***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

hope you are feeling better now   now is better than none at all


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Claire  and all the others,

No signs of AF yet but she is not due until tomorrow so we will have to see what tomorrow brings


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

everything is crossed for u


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Thats what i thought-and i'm only on day 12 so plenty of time. I'm kind of pleased as its now after easter so was thinking i'm going to phone my gp 2moro and get referred. I was thinking i'd wait till my next af but thats 2weeks away so i phone now we will be 2weeks closer to appointment-what does everyone else think?  .  Saw on the colchester thread that the refferral time is 8weeks(is that how long I'd weight to see the consultant? .  Much love to you girls. ***


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW HOME THIS WAY......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,55046.0.html


----------

